# shutting off



## black_max (Jan 23, 2007)

i own a 1990 nissan maxima...i bought the car knowing that it needed a new started bc it was fried...now im haveing problems with the car runing! everytime i let go of the gas the car shuts off? no matter what gear or in neutral, it still shuts off. if someone can help me out to figure out this problem id greatly appreciate it.
my email is [email protected]

ty


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

you changed the starter i assume? be sure to check that you didnt knock any vacuum lines out while doing it. as long as the car starts and holds when you have the gas down, i'd say it's not electrical.


----------

